# Mission Valley



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

I know it is early; any news?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

It's not so early now. Any news yet?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open done for the day. Callbacks to 2nd series: 1,2,3,5,6,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,39,41,42,47,48,49,50,51,52,57,59,60,61


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Kim


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Any news on how today is going over in the Mission Valley. Wish I could have attended.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard 30 dogs back to the Open water blind. They started and have now stopped for the day and will finish the water blind in the morning. That is all the info I have.

--Susan


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

any qualifying results?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Qual Results:
1st: Eli/Dennis Miller
2nd: Skatch/Larry Calvert
Eli and Skatch are littermates
3rd: Magic/Rich Larsen
4th: Jake/ Joe Braverman
RJ: Fire/Eric Fangsrud
Jams: Clipper/Rob Erhardt, Turbo/Don Remien, Rosie/Alice Woodyard, Rosie/Rob Erhardt,
Puck/Don Remien, Hammer/Linda Johnson, Hailey/Karl Gunzer


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations Dennis,Larry Rich,Joe and Eric and to all the jams as well.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the results Congratulations to Dennis, Larry, Rich, Joe, and Eric way to go guys! Also to all the jams!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to the winner, placers, and jams in the qual. That was a quality field of dogs!

--Susan


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for posting for those of us sitting at the homefront!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Open/Amateur/Derby Results?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Derby had 10 starters (about half was their 1st Derby). All 10 back to the 3rd series (2 PU's) and 8 back to the 4th (3 PU's and 1 handle). HPW

1st Nordic Warrior -- Armand Fangsrud (O/H)
2nd Bear Creek's Captain Hook -- Kelly Hepworth (O)/ Cyndi Gunzer (H)
3rd Jazztime's Bluegoose's Ruger -- Anna Calvert (O/H)
4th He's Real Quiet -- Gary Johnson(O)/ Brooke VanderBrake(H)


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Big congratulations to Jean Wu for winning the Am with her clf Jackie!

--Susan


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Jeannie won the AM? Way to go Jeannie! Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Jean!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Jean!

Aaron*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jean and Jackie. That is terrific!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Yeah Jean! If Jean doesn't check RTF, can someone tell her we said Congrats!

"Toto, I don't think we're in NAHRA any more."


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jean & Jackie


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

AM Placements:
2nd Larry Calvert
4th Mike Heard - Dusty


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here is a photo of Jean & Jackie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the picture Mike.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Jean. I love to watch your little brown girl. Puts new meaning to the word, FAST.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

A few of the Open placements. Sorry, I didn't get them all. Can someone fill them in?
1st. O/H Ray Bly ?
2nd. H Karl Gunzer ?
3rd. H Rob Erhardt, O Susan Wing, Coolwater's Moose Trax
4th. O/H Larry Calvert, Chance

--Susan


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

CONGRATS JEAN!!!! Enjoy the WIN!!!

fp


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Way to go Susie Rob and Moose! That is terrific!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Congrats to Susan and Moose Larry Calvert and Chance


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Jean and Jacki on your Amateur win. A well deserved win resulting from lots of good work.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the other placements in the am


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The results are posted on EE


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats!!! Susan and Moose, Jean and Jackie!!!!

Angie


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Angie, Marie, and Cindy. That was our first All-Age ribbon. A special thanks to Rob Erhardt of Silvertip Retrievers for doing such a good job of bringing the Moose Man along in his training. Also thanks to Karl Gunzer, Carol K for doing his basics and to our own Angie B for giving him a good start. Can't wait to get back to Montana for another summer of participating in his training!

--Susan


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Susan, I didn't know this was your first all age placement. 

Congratulations!

The hook is set deeper. This game will now take even more time and more $.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Wow Susan, that is awesome!! Yeah!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here are a few Youtube.com video links of the Amateur stake. I did tape Jean Wu's land blind as well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucz_wfu4ZoI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dshcEJpNmvg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghi8MBOQ4yU


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Mike for the great videos, just like being there! You have a new job now, we will be expecting more. 

Congratulations Jean on your win. Must have been our one day of training together (hee hee)! Was so excited about hearing about Jean, Mike, Susan and the Moose Man and Joe with Jake in the Q!!! Congrats to all the winners and finishers! Wish I could have been there.


----------

